# New Diamond enclosure. Advice needed :)



## BPalmer (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi All,
I have just purchased a new tank for my High Yellow Diamond Python. Its a Reptile One 1200 x 600 x 1200 and I was just looking for your advise on what UVB and Heating I should add. I've been told 5 different things from 5 different reptile shops so I wanted to ask here. There is mesh at the top of the tank so some have said to use reflectors on top of the mesh while others are saying put a globe in the tank with a cage around it. Same with the UVB. Some are saying 10.0 on top of the mesh, others are saying 5.0 and it needs to be inside the tank. I personally was looking for T5 tube light as I think it will also give much more even light throughout the tank but some reptile shops are saying a small compact. He has a compact now, I just cant see it lighting up or being effective UVB in a much larger tank. Any advise guys will be gratefully appreciated  Thanks heaps! Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 15, 2016)

There is a difference in opinions in diamond keepers, whether UVB should be provided. Some will say you should use it, others won't, so at the end of the day it's up to you. I don't use any for my diamond, so that being said, you could use the lower wattage. BUT Resting the light in the reflector on top of the cage would be easier, however you may need a higher UVB concentration, as you'd lose some through the mesh. If you put it inside the tank, the UVB wouldn't be filtered, although I'd imagine it would be more expensive/finicky to install. 
Tube lights work great for even lighting, I use them myself, but it's only worthwhile if you are after just that (+UBV). If you want the UVB, the either the compact (although it would light the tank less) or Tube would work. For the larger tank, I'd recommend the tube.
Hope this helps!


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 15, 2016)

If you do a quick search on the forum with the words Diamond or heating you'll find hours of comments to read. You haven't said how old your Diamond is? That plays a factor as to how your answers will be from others on here... I know the exact enclosure you've got because I have 6 just like it. And I don't use UV. Did many years ago haven't found or witnessed proof that it works. Moreso it's the temperature gradient that has the most influence on health.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 16, 2016)

Snakes don't need UV. Diamonds don't need UV. Any reptile shop will try and sell you as much stuff as they can, whether your animal needs it or not. Iguana, I don't think there is much debate amongst experienced (10 years+) keepers of Diamond Pythons. If there is a problem with long-term health, it seems that it relates more to keeping the mean temperatures too high for too long throughout their lives. A good basking temperature similar to other Carpets during the day (32-33 ish), and no heat at night, summer and winter, seems to allow for a long & healthy life.

Jamie


----------



## Tim-morelia (Jul 21, 2016)

ive been keeping diamonds for over 6yrs now and ive always used uv during winter i give my diamonds 6hrs of uv after the first 4 hrs of basking you need 5.0 not 10.0


----------

